# My 1st Tiny Tank!



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

*I was looking for little hiding deco for my Bettas when I found this plastic case where a Fly trap plant once was. I've been wanting to try a tiny tank and now I have the chance. No idea how this will turn out, but there's always a first for everything. I will get new pictures when the bubbles vanish. Enjoy!

2x2x3.5 Inches.
0.23 Liters.
0.06 Gallons.
In basement bathroom window.
Tan sand, tiny root as tree skeleton, Wisteria, Dwarf Sag, Crypts & Subwassertang as tree leaves.*

























*For size comparison, regular person wouldn't fit in this window unless the frame is removed too.*


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

So cool! So you are keeping a betta in it? Don't forget the ghost shrimp


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol, no, it's _far_ too small.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Oh, ok.
I personally beleive one betta needs 2.5 gallons at the very LEAST (five or ten gals is better). But everyone has their own apinion so I didn't know what you were keeping it it. It probably looks bigger than it does in person...By the way, what ARE you keeping in it???

Pretty much nothing can fit, so how about two ghost shrimp? You could also buy those tiny plastic fish that swim and wiggle around in water on their own...peace  l


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I just noticed the sizing! Wow, did not know that is 0.6 gals...I was thinking it was like two gallons! LOL. Ummm, yea. Don't keep a betta in it


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

It's 0.06, not 0.6, much smaller. I believe Betta need no less than 5 gallons, so, lol.
All 10 of my Betta have 5 or more gallons. Two have 5gal, 4 have a 55gal divided 4ways, last 4 share a 90gal(1 male, 3 females).

Here is my second Pico tank. Built it from tiny 2in picture frame glass! It's a 2in cube.
Sorry about the bad lighting, too much glare and the flash just kept turning out wrong.


----------

